# icm moudel



## 67caddy (Apr 19, 2016)

i have 1997 rexall class a 460ford looking fore the icm could not find took it to shop they could not find it any help would hepfull thanks in advance LLOYD


----------



## C Nash (Apr 19, 2016)

67caddy, have you tried goggling computer location on a Rexall.  When you find it let us know.  Ae you looking for the ICM or the connector to diagnose it?   Mine on a 2002 Ford HR is right under the dash under the steering colum.


----------

